# VirtualBox : problème exécution d'une machine virtuelle



## Cric (10 Août 2019)

Bonjour,

J'utilise depuis 6 mois une VM (Windows 7) sur VirtualBox.

Or, depuis quelques jours, impossible de la lancer, j'ai le message d'erreur suivant qui s'affiche :







J'ai tout essayé (réimporter la VM, désinstaller proprement puis réinstaller VirtualBox), rien n'y fait.
J'ai lu qu'il pouvait y avoir des problèmes de droits avec ce type de message, mais je n'ai pas trouvé comment le résoudre.

Alors un grand merci par avance pour votre aide.


----------

